#kubuntu-se 2011-01-23
<x_link> Hehe, varje gång #kubuntu-se lyser upp så är det bara Philip5 som har loggat in/ut =)
<nicklas_> hallå, nån som vet varför quassel fortfarande är standard? konversation är väl fullt fungerande i kde 4 nu?
<nicklas_> hello?
<x_link> Ingen aning, kör inte KDE4.
<x_link> Är nog bara Philip5 och dagon_ som gör det.
<nicklas_> k
#kubuntu-se 2013-01-19
<Flygisoft> Hej Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena mors
<Philip5> läget?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det är fint det :)
<Flygisoft> Själv då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: samma här. det är ju helg och då är det ju soft och skönt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det är ju inte fel faktiskt :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad gör du nu mera då?
<Flygisoft> Grejar på med din repo något nu också eller?
<Philip5> har haft så mycket jobb på senare tid så linux och repon har blivit lite eftersatt
<dagon> tjenare boys
<dagon> jag skulle behöva lite hjälp med RDP
<dagon> jag installerade xrdp som rdp-server på min server
<dagon> försöker ansluta med remmina på min stationära ubuntulåda
<dagon> problemet är att jag får bara antingen en vit eller en svart skärm
<dagon> måste jag göra några inställningar i xrdp eller är det remmina som bråkar med mig?
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-13
<QTjezy> godmorgons!
<Philip5> tjena
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-14
<QTjezy> Philip5, snart har jag också en holga
<QTjezy> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4022/4515431515_7641e5072c_z.jpg
<QTjezy> sån
<QTjezy> köpte ett sigma 35-70 2.8 också
<QTjezy> till nikon
<QTjezy> funderar på om jag ska köpa eos m idag
<QTjezy> kostar 1999
<QTjezy> raw video för under 2K är inte illa
<QTjezy> med 18-55 och en speedlite blixt på köpet
<Philip5> QTjezy: kul, men har du film och framkallningsprylar?
<QTjezy> nej, jag ska inte använda den
<Philip5> bara ha? :D
<QTjezy> den får dottern leka med, väger ju mindre än pentaxen
<Philip5> jo
<QTjezy> och har inget glas 
<QTjezy> hoppas jag iaf
<Philip5> vad fick du ge för den?
<QTjezy> 50
<QTjezy> gav 100 i frakt
<Philip5> kr?
<QTjezy> japp
<Philip5> billigt
<QTjezy> var lite generös på frakten
<Philip5> fast jag tror det är en glaslins i TLR-versionen
<Philip5> som glas i ett glasöga... bara ett glas
<QTjezy> ah, den väger mindre så risken är mindre att den går i golvet
<QTjezy> min pentax bär ett tungt 28 mm 2.8
<QTjezy> så den kameran väger ju jup bra mycket för en 3 åring
<Philip5> fast den håller nog inte för många smällar i golvet
<QTjezy> näe, men hon är väldigt försiktig
<QTjezy> har ju inte tappat mina andra någon gång
<QTjezy> och hon får ju ha alla kameror
<Philip5> den är i rätt billig plast
<QTjezy> eventuellt hamnar väl den i hyllan
<QTjezy> funderar på att göra mörker rum osv
<QTjezy> fixa lite duk och studiobelysning osv
<Philip5> kanske är plastlins i den ändå. står så på vissa ställen
<QTjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-fg-20-defekt-auktion_302009_199076654
<QTjezy> köpte denna
<Philip5> vissa holga har en billig dålig glaslins men den är skarpare än plastlinsen och med glaslins så blir den mest bara dålig och inte charmigt dålig som plastlins
<Philip5> kan vara kul
<QTjezy> alltid kul att köpa lite second hand pryls
<Philip5> jag ska nog köpa mig en nikon fm2n eller fm3a
<QTjezy> visst borde det där objektivet funka på min d3200?
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<QTjezy> värsta klippet isf
<Philip5> du får väl ingen exponeringsinfo med den bara
<Philip5> köra helt på frihand
<Philip5> enda objektiv man inte ska köra helst är nikon A-objektiv
<Philip5> tror det finns risk att de kan kortsluta kamerahus om man har riktigt otur
<Philip5> de är gjorda före 1973
<QTjezy> kanske säkrast att köra de på canon med adapter till nikon
<QTjezy> ska reboota linux nu
<QTjezy> brb
<QTmexjucy> sitter inuti ubuntu nu, hon är varm och go.
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kul när det är fler botar i en kanal än användare :D
<Philip5> vi måste vara den minsta officiella kanalen som inte heller snackar om det den är till för :D
<Philip5> välkommen QTjezy
<Philip5> skönt att vi är lika många botar nu som användare i kanalen ;)
<QTjezy> tackar så mycket Philip5 
<QTjezy> Philip5, gissa vad jag köpt
<QTjezy> detta är vad jag kommer få hem inom de närmaste dagarna 
<QTjezy> ett objektiv, en holga och en trasig kamera
<QTjezy> sen köpte jag hdmi adapter till datorn
<QTjezy> men den gav störning i bilden, alternativt är mitt grafikkort lite skadat.
<QTjezy> så hdmi ut från nvidia är att drömma vidare på
<QTjezy> så köpte jag ett usbminne som jag nu kan ha ubuntu live skiva på, om datorn strular har jag alltid det att boota.
<QTjezy> funkar bra från live, men väl installerat är det bara skit
<QTjezy> så får jag hem en mikrofon idag
<QTjezy> ZOOM H1
<Philip5> hehe, köpfest
<Philip5> kör du persistant med din live-ubuntu?
<QTjezy> nej, jag har bara testat den en gång och installerat och nu är jag i windows igen
<QTjezy> går ej köra fullskärm på film i ubuntu
<Philip5> aha
<QTjezy> via streams
<QTjezy> konstigt, orkar inte böka nu
<Philip5> vad kör du för spelare?
<QTjezy> firefox, chrome osv.
<QTjezy> fullskärmsläget slås typ igång, men sänds på en annan skärm eller något
<Philip5> menar du med youtube och så?
<QTjezy> jepp
<Philip5> aha
<QTjezy> när man slår på fullskärm
<Philip5> skumt
<QTjezy> och dreamfilm osv.
<QTjezy> netflix kanske med
<QTjezy> men svtplay fungerade 
<Philip5> mediaspelaren brukar inte detektera bästa drivisen för film när jag kör så jag får ändra manuellt
<Philip5> men flash brukar funka
<QTjezy> tänkte testa någon annan linux med
<QTjezy> använder detta nvidia till blender så får jag skaffa ett nytt när det rasar ihop
<QTjezy> käns som det är dags snart
<QTjezy> måste köra bild ut via inbyggda grafiken tills vidare 
<QTjezy> gav konstiga prickar i tvn via det grafikkortet
<QTjezy> som om pixlar pajjat
<Philip5> verkar ha otur med ditt nvidiakort
<QTjezy> blinka som sjutton och hade sig
<QTjezy> funkade fint för via dvi
<QTjezy> men det har inte min tv
<QTjezy> aja, ska testa gå tillbaka med sladdar och allt till clas ohlson och få en ny hdmi sladd för ändamålet
<QTjezy> kanske är adaptern
<Philip5> dvi-hdmi
<QTjezy> men misstänker att det är grafikkortet för pixlarna följer med uppåt när man scrollar
<QTjezy> eventuellt något sånt med
<QTjezy> kanske är annan signal på dvi
<QTjezy> så man slipper pixelblinkers
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja jag håller med, var väldigt speciellt tidigare idag, jag och 3 botar
<Flygisoft> Tråkigt att denna kanal är så liten
<QTjezy> ja, undrar vad det beror på
<Philip5> att alla hänger i #ubuntu-se
<QTjezy> sitter och äter fiskgratäng
<Philip5> findus?
<QTjezy> mm
<QTjezy> säkert
<Philip5> felix=
<Philip5> ?
<QTjezy> kan vara det med
<Philip5> eldorado
<QTjezy> något "svenskt"
<QTjezy> nej
<QTjezy> haha
<QTjezy> den är ganska god iaf
<Philip5> lidl.... de har väl något märke? eldorado kanske
<QTjezy> handlar aldrig där numera
<Philip5> den hade iaf fisksmak?
<QTjezy> jo, kommer väl från räksåsen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du behöver aldrig känna dig helt ensam
<QTjezy> när man känner sig ensam kan man alltid internetshoppa
<Flygisoft> Känns alltid bättre då eller? :P
<QTjezy> jo, det känns som om någon på andra sidan kundkorgen reagerar på ens val här i livet iaf.
<Philip5> QTjezy: shoppar på tjejens kort eller? ;)
<QTjezy> nej, tyvärr
<QTjezy> hon har lämnat mig utanför sin ekonomi numera.
<Philip5> hehe, inte så konstigt
<QTjezy> men hon var ner och köpte mikrofon åt mig idag på stan
<QTjezy> 900 spänn gick den på
<Philip5> funderar på om jag kanske ska beställa lite grejer
<QTjezy> vadå för grejer?
<QTjezy> jag funderar på att köpa en begagnad 35 mm 1.8
<QTjezy> vilket avstånd måste man stå på för att få med en hel kropp i bild med ett 35 mm på crop
<QTjezy> 1600 nytt, borde man få för 1000lappen
<QTjezy> begagnat
<Philip5> de flesta går för runt tusenlappen
<Philip5> jag ska beställa film och kemi
<Philip5> har du inte en zoom som täcker 35mm som du kan se hur det blir?
<QTjezy> jag har ett 35 mm 2.8
<Philip5> då så, då blir det ju samma men med mer ljusinsläpp
<QTjezy> jo
<QTjezy> hittar ingen info om det objektiv ja köpt
<QTjezy> om det är fast zoom undrar jag
<QTjezy> kanske inte ens är till nikon
<QTjezy> tråkigt att jag inte vann den där pannkaka vidvinkeln 
<QTjezy> aja, snart blir det unpacking
<QTjezy> unboxing
<Philip5> menar du att du inte har någon sådan zoom än men en på ingång?
<QTjezy> ja
<QTjezy> den kommer kanske imorgon
<QTjezy> eller zoom recordern kommer idag 
<QTjezy> H1
<Philip5> ok
<QTjezy> om 15 minuter borde det levereras
<Philip5> jag köpte min nikon 35/1.8G för 1000 kr begagnad för 1,5 år sedan
<QTjezy> är du nöjd med den?
<Philip5> verkar ligga stadigt där. de som är billigare brukar vara i dåligt skick och så är det en del som försöker ta 12-13 00
<Philip5> jag använder min 50a mer men det är ju mest en smaksak
<QTjezy> jo
<Philip5> 50/1.8g är bättre också
<QTjezy> har ju 50 mm som jag är nöjd med
<QTjezy> men min 35 mm slår i adaptern
<QTjezy> och så är den ju 2.8
<QTjezy> inte lika bra som 1.8
<Philip5> 35an har lite CA tycker jag. särskilt med löv mot ljus himmel
<QTjezy> den slår inte i hela fokusskalan
<QTjezy> för pengarna är det ju ett toppen objektiv kan ja tänka mig
<Philip5> den är bäst från 2.2 och uppåt
<Philip5> jo
<QTjezy> billigt som sjutton ju
<Philip5> det är när den är vidöppen som den är som svagast förstås
<Philip5> nu är det handboll på tv....
<Philip5> landskamp
<QTjezy> :)
<QTjezy> lycka till!
<QTjezy> ska packa upp min zoom strax
<Philip5> sverige vann :D
<Philip5> QTjezy: hur var zoomen? vilken modell är det?
<Philip5> är den en m43 som vanligt när du köper nu för tiden?
<QTjezy> jo den har riktigt bra ljud
<QTjezy> riktigt nöjd 
<QTjezy> =)
<QTjezy> http://www.conrad.se/?websale8=conrad-swe&pi=305300&ws_tp1=cp&ref=PLA_HOBBY&subref=305300&utm_source=PLA_HOBBY&utm_medium=PLAfeed&utm_campaign=PLA_HOBBY_feed&utm_content=305300&gclid=CM6unY6qgbwCFctb3god6n8AgQ
<Philip5> bra ljud?
<QTjezy> sån är det jag köpte 
<QTjezy> och fick hem idag
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> trodde det var ett zoomobjektiv
<QTjezy> mitt zoom objektiv kommer kanske imorgon
<QTjezy> ljudet är ju minst lika viktigt för film som bilden
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> intern mic i kamera är kassa
<QTjezy> trevligt om man kan komma lite närmre med ljud också
<QTjezy> letar ett stativ till den
<QTjezy> tänkte någon utdragbar pinne
<Philip5> hurdan?
<Philip5> monopod?
<QTjezy> jo
<QTjezy> men inte för 500 spänn
<Philip5> jag har 2
<QTjezy> då kan jag ta en skurkvast och måla svart
<Philip5> en vanlig monopod och en tripod man kan skriva loss ena benet på och använda som mono
<QTjezy> jag använder min som mono för film
<QTjezy> med bara ett ben i marken
<QTjezy> ibland
<QTjezy> ger otrolog flexiblitet
<QTjezy> och stabilitet
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-16
<Philip5> QTjezy: hur går det för kungen av internetshopping då?
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-17
<QTjezy> jorå
<Philip5> QTjezy: har du fått någon med 35 mm?
<QTjezy> nepp, sitter och väntar men det dröjer nog tills måndag
<Philip5> hårt
<QTjezy> fick meddelande på mailen att det var skickat på torsdagen
<QTjezy> antagligen efter tömmning
<Philip5> stackare
<Philip5> hur ska du klara dig över helgen?
<QTjezy> jag har ju lite gamla leksaker att leka med
<QTjezy> min zoom och eventuellt spela lite med min xboxkontroller
<Philip5> då så
<QTjezy> men lite skoj hade det varit med nytt objektiv idag 
<Philip5> jag väntar också på ett paket men det är en reklamation
<Philip5> inte så bråttom med det
<QTjezy> ska du skicka tillbaka något eller väntar på att återfå något?
<Philip5> få något för att sedan skicka tillbaka mina
<QTjezy> aha
<Philip5> eller så får jag behålla de felaktiga. vet inte... det är 2 filter
<QTjezy> ah, beställde pizza nu
<Philip5> lyx
<Philip5> vad ska det bli för någon?
<QTjezy> internetshoppad pizza, salami och skinka
<QTjezy> och en kebabpizza med sallad
<QTjezy> isberg, tomat, gurka osv.
<Philip5> 2 pizzor?
<Philip5> har du fått din holga?
<QTjezy> nepp
<QTjezy> den ska jag ge till min dotter i födelsedagspresent dock
<QTjezy> så det blir att vänta med att öppna den en vecka
<QTjezy> 2 pizza är minsta beställning
<QTjezy> om jag inte tar en familjepizza, men de orkar jag inte äta nu
<Philip5> ska du modda holgan något åt henne? ;)
<QTjezy> jo de klart :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-18
<Philip5> QTjezy: bara en helgdag kvar att överleva innan du får öppna paket igen??
<QTjezy> ja, om allt går sin väg
<QTjezy> man vet ju inte nu när vintern äntligen kommit
<QTjezy> läste att sj och buss kommer ställa in resor mellan umeå å kiruna, då är det inte helt omöjligt att problem uppstår här med
<QTjezy> Philip5, jag har så jävla trisst idag, har du någon bra film eller något att tipsa om?
<Philip5> nä det är dåligt med det
<Philip5> jag kollar på hockey
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-19
<QTjezy> tjena
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> QTjezy: är det imorgon du får allt kul på posten?
<QTjezy> jepp
<QTjezy> om jag inte har med jobbig säljare som tar en månad på sig som senast ja handlade kamerapryls
<Philip5> vore ju intressant 
<Philip5> som med din d200
<Philip5> undrar om jag får några filter
<QTjezy> fastnade i helge hossmo och ligan
<Philip5> helge är väl lite som du?
<QTjezy> jo, förutom att han är lite värdelös på at hålla sig från kåken
<Philip5> precis
<QTjezy> och lämnar uppenbarligen okrypterade sms till polisens förfogande 
<QTjezy> men, den här soppan luktar polisiär inblandning, varifrån kom annars vapnet?
<Philip5> förledande, manipulativ, karismatisk (för vissa) men galen och inte så listig i alla lägen
<QTjezy> vanliga frikyrkliga galningar har ju knappast vapenkontakter som knappt kriminella har.
<Philip5> de kanske måste försvara sig på yttersta dagen där i knutby
<Philip5> kristi brud var väl gäst hos skavlan sist också. hon verkar ju lika galen hon men har inte åkt dit
<QTjezy> eller så måste de dölja något ännu värre, någon ville gå ut med sanningen och de blev mördade.
<QTjezy> sanningen är att denna kristna sekt är en terror organisation som indoktrinerar barn till att bli jihadister
<QTjezy> och säkerligen har de mycket med sexuella övergrepp på barn med i ett hörn eftersom kapten klänning utredde delar av denna utredning
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<QTjezy> brudarna är helt friade 
<Philip5> i usa är de dock ännu värre men där får de ju inte ens kritiseras
<QTjezy> helge blev helt enkelt någon som får offra sig för "the greater good"
<QTjezy> annars hade nog hela församlingen fått lida, nu kan de fortsätta smida sina planer 
<QTjezy> har du varit i knutby?
<Philip5> jag har åkt igenom knutby men inte mer
<Philip5> du kanske skulle flytta dit och hitta nya vänner ;)
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: wb
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tackar
<Philip5> vart har du hållit hgus?
<Flygisoft> Jadu, inte orkat sitta vid datorn, mest suttit och spelat xbox :P
<Philip5> vilken typ
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> trodde nästan du inte överlevde nyår och sedan igår så försvann du helt
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Ne inte riktigt så illa var det :P
<Philip5> hade du problem med din bnc?
<Flygisoft> Mjo, programvaran krashade igår verkade det som
<Flygisoft> Fick larm om det med glömde bort det lika snabbt
<Philip5> tuffa tider
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Sitter och leker med min raspberry pi jag fick hem idag
<Philip5> kan den vara något?
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Flygisoft> Beror lite på vad man ska göra med den men funkar bra för mitt behov
<Philip5> kan nog vara kul att leka med
<Flygisoft> Mjo, kör raspian (debian) på den
<Flygisoft> så har satt upp rtorrent och rutorrent
<Flygisoft> Så du kan nog gissa vad den ska användas till
<Philip5> vara värsta fildelaren
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> Ne inget sånt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fick hem fotosidan magasin idag med
<Philip5> prenumeration?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> vad tycker du om tidnignen då?
<Flygisoft> Inte kollat så mycket i den än, men kan säkert vara trevligt att läsa lite om svartvitt också
<Flygisoft> det lilla jag har tittat så verkar det ju bra
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> jag brukar köpa vissa lösnummer beroende på tema
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du uppdaterat till lollipop eller senaste google appen på din android?
<Philip5> jag är riktigt störd över den helvita bakgrunden de infört i app drawer och google search bar på första sidan
<Philip5> känns som man måste byta launcher för en sådan sak
<Philip5> känns rätt mycket apple om de de ska vara så hårda med att införa material design på allt om man inte kan ändra efter eget tycke
<Flygisoft> Nej har inte uppdaterat till 5
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tror inte Cyongenmod är klar med den till OpO
<Philip5> den kommer som en app update
<Philip5> google appen
<Philip5> även för mig som inte kör lollipop än
<Philip5> jag kör bara android 4.4.4 men även där har de börjat smyga in sånt 
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> kolla om du inte har en update av google appen i din google play
<Flygisoft> Den hade redan uppdateras såg jag
<Philip5> har du google launchern eller kör du med annan launcher?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag kör CM vad den nu heter
<Philip5> men vilken launcher använder du då?
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-14
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köp en 3d-skrivare och printa denna bil kanske?
<Flygisoft> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/varldens-forsta-3d-utskrivna-bil_4249273.svd?sidan=1
<Philip5> hehe, undrar vad materialkostnaden blir
<Flygisoft> Haha ja :P
<Philip5> sedan undrar man ju vilka delar som inte är printade
<Philip5> kanske bara är karossen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska vi lira lite CoH igen då? ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så har jag 3 paket på ingång... en ligger och väntar på att bli uthämtat som jag ska göra imorgon, ett som budfirma ringt om att avtala tid för leverans och en på väg nåonstans...
<Philip5> bråda dagar
<Flygisoft> Jaså vad är det för trevliga saker då?
<Philip5> 3 radio recivers, en rulle cinefoil och raster till mina studioblixtar
<Philip5> 10 graders raster
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså, vad för recivers är det då?
<Philip5> phottix strato II
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Till dina studioblixtar antar jag?
<Philip5> främst
<Philip5> men mest för att funka med min mamiya rz67
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> yn-triggersern går inte in för den är för bred och sedan trigar den inte alltid med full säkerhet
<Philip5> kan brygga över från phottix till yn-recivers och då får jag ju ännu fler mottagare :D
<Philip5> då har jag 7 mottagare :D
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Enda jag blev missnöjd med YN blixtarna/triggern är ju att i manuellt på triggern kör ut en pre-flash så inte går att använda ljusmätare
<Flygisoft> Men det är inget du använder antar jag?
<Philip5> om jag vill trigga 7 ljus med radio :O
<Philip5> aha du menar pre-flash... nä
<Philip5> om jag kör med ljusmätare så kör jag manuellt
<Philip5> brb
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo precis, jo så man får göra istället :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men dina brudar kanske stör sig på pre-flashen och himmlar med ögonen när de ser den?!?! :P
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det svartvita numret fotosidan som du fick i lådan eller förra?
<Flygisoft> Svartvita
<Flygisoft> jag fick förra i brevlådan också
<Flygisoft> :)
<Philip5> hoppla
<Philip5> funderar på att köpa den om svartvitt imorgon om den finns i butik
<Flygisoft> Det tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Ne godnatt Philip5 nu blir det att sova, så får vi ta och spela någon dag tycker jag
<Philip5> tycker jag också
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-15
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tycker du det är värt att satsa på Godox QT istället för QS?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: för min del så skulle jag göra det
<Philip5> jag är själv sugen på en eller två qt
<Philip5> framför allt för att de har större svängrum vad gäller out put
<Flygisoft> Mjo jag såg det
<Flygisoft> Vilket kan vara ganska trevligt
<Philip5> enda som är synd är att den inte har led-lampa som modellampa
<Flygisoft> Jaså finns det sånt med
<Flygisoft> ca 2800kr får man betala för QT-300 från england
<Flygisoft> Helvete vad dollarn har dragit iväg
<Philip5> ja dollarn har ju rört på sig
<Philip5> nu har jag fått 2 av 3 paket :)
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Flygisoft> 2200kr för GS-300
<Philip5> då tycker iaf jag det är välrt 600 kr extra
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Trodde det skulle vara större skilnad
<Philip5> undrar omd et är någon som gör ledlampor med modellamps sockel
<Philip5> vore najs att få ner värmen på dem
<Flygisoft> Är det inte bara E27?
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt faktiskt
<Philip5> och finns det led-lampor på 150w?
<Philip5> jag har 200w modellampor också
<Philip5> blir galet varma
<Flygisoft> Kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> blir det här dina första studioblixtar i så fall?
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Skrev fel tidigare, inte GS-300 utan QS-300 :)
<Philip5> mycket bättre att jopba med kommer du märka
<Flygisoft> Jo lär vara lite annat :)
<Philip5> svåraste är att veta hur mycket power man tror sig kommer behöva
<Philip5> därför det är bra med en som kan ha stort spann
<Flygisoft> Jobbigaste jag kan tycka med just speedlights är ingen modellampa och långa laddningstider
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Så händer det lite väl ofta att batterierna dör mitt i :P
<Philip5> och även om en speedlight kan ha samma GN-spec som en modellblixt så är det skillnad hur de ger det i volym på något sätt
<Philip5> kör du med sanyo enniloop-batterier?
<Flygisoft> Känns ju som spridningen av ljuset i en softbox lär ju vara något annat också
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har 4st sanyo annars powerbase
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> då kan du inte skylla på batterierna direkt
<Philip5> kan din yn-blixt ta powerpacks?
<Philip5> eller var det något de tog bort?
<Flygisoft> Är väl mer jag som har fullt laddade battrier hela tiden
<Flygisoft> Det har dom tagit bort
<Philip5> http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detaily.php?ID=246
<Philip5> sådan kan ju jag köra med mina yn-blixtar :P
<Flygisoft> Vilket kan vara ganska nice
<Philip5> jo men du har HSS vilket inte jag har :(
<Philip5> och hss drar ju mer batteri i sig så det gör det lite konstigt att man tog bort den funktionen. kanske inte har så stor försäljning av batteripack att man tycker det är värt att satsa på
<Philip5> du har väl 3,5mm kontakt för synken också och inte gammal pc-sync som mina har
<Philip5> borde ju vara så att din kontakt tar mer utrymme i själva blixten än min som är mer ytlig
<Flygisoft> Tror det till och med är 2,5mm eller något sånt
<Flygisoft> eller kanske ljuger nu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du någon aning om det är något annat system än Godox egna remote för att styra output på deras blixtar?
<Philip5> frågan är om man kan använda en sådan här som modellampa
<Philip5> http://www.ledshopen.se/led-e27-classic-a-20w-125w.php
<Philip5> den blir nog för bred upptill så den kanske skymmer blixtröret
<Philip5> inte många led-lampor som kan leverear upp till 150w
<Flygisoft> Mjo, blir nog lite stor
<Philip5> du kan ju koppla vilka triggers du vill till synkporten men då får du ju inte samma funktioner utan bara trigga
<Philip5> med deras triggers kan du ju reglera power också om jag inte minns fel
<Flygisoft> Mjo via synkporten funkar väl alla men var just för att styra output jag tänkte på
<Flygisoft> Är ju en USB-port
<Philip5> inte som jag känner till
<Flygisoft> Troligen så funkar ju bara deras egna system
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Undra hur man ska koppla ihop Godox trigger med YN då
<Flygisoft> Troligen får man väl sätta YN-622TX på kameran och sätta Godox triggern på en YN-622 reciver?
<Philip5> eller så kör man bara med yn-triggers och har godoxen i fickan för att reglera power
<Flygisoft> Ah ja det går ju det med
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Funderar på att beställa en sån här bakgrund: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261416386059
<Flygisoft> Känns som det kan underlätta från tyg som jag har idag
<Philip5> ja men räcker 2m bredd?
<Flygisoft> Jag tror det, annars får jag använda tyg som jag har, är ju 3x6m det
<Philip5> 3x4 eller 3x6 m låter ju mer användbart
<Philip5> 2m bredd är rätt tajt
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Flygisoft> Verkar dock vara dåligt med 3m i bredd på ebay
<Philip5> hur bred är din upphängningsstativ
<Philip5> ?
<Flygisoft> 3m
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad har du för bakgrunder, tyg, papper?
<Philip5> jag har lite olika som jag köpt på tygaffären. gillar material med struktur
<Philip5> typ säckväv och sånt
<Philip5> använder inga typiska vita eller svarta bakgrunder
<Philip5> inte så där studioaktiga
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> jag är inte så förtjust i "studio-looken"
<Flygisoft> Ja så kan det ju vara :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag testat lite setups med mina nya recivers :)
<Philip5> funkar bra
<Flygisoft> Nice ;D
<Philip5> även brygga så jag kan sätta ihop mina phottix strato ii med yn-triggerserna
<Philip5> får jag totalt 7 recivers som mest
<Flygisoft> Vilket är en hel del :P
<Philip5> kul att de funkar ihop med bryggan
<Philip5> kopplar en phottix reciver på yn-triggersern
<Philip5> då triggar recivern yn-triggersen som triggar de andra yn-reciverserna
<Philip5> funkar inte att koppla den på en yn-mottagare eftersom de första yn-transivrarna inte kan vara triggers om de inte sitter på en kamera
<Philip5> får dock ridå om jag kör snabbare slutare än 1/320
<Philip5> min rz67 kan ju synka på 1/400 men vet inte om bryggor och allt hinner trigga synkat så mycket snabbare ändå
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kanske blir någon delay som gör att du får ridån ja
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det att sova, vi hörs
<Philip5> chicken :P
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-16
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du hunnit läsa fotosidans nummer om svartvitt? vad säger du om förklaringen av fotomyt nr 1? 
<Philip5> väldigt konstig beskrivning måste jag säga. kanske inte fel i sig men det blir ju lite hönan och ägget och antagligen mycket svårare att räkna på
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-17
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag har läst en del
<Flygisoft> Du tänkte på den om tele förvränger?
<Philip5> 2an tänkte jag på
<Flygisoft> Vad fokus grejset va
<Philip5> den om vidvintel och framförallt om bakgrundsoskärpa
<Philip5> vidvinkel
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det ikväll vi ska spela CoH? ;)
<Flygisoft> Ah jo men nog upplever man det ändå som det är större skärpedjup på vidvinkel men visst handlar det om avstånd etc
<Philip5> avstånd, bländare och brännvidd
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nog kan vi spela ikväll
<Philip5> att börja blanda in förstoringsgrad är ju mer en praktisk grej om man ska få samma utsnitt
<Flygisoft> Ja men vadå, gör förstoringsgraden så stor skillnad då?
<Philip5> den påverkar ju i det här fallet mest vart man måste stå för att få samma utsnitt av motivet
<Philip5> Flygisoft: börjar det inte bli dags för en paus i det du håller på med för ett game CoH? ;)
<Flygisoft> Sorry Philip5 drog iväg med tiden här
<Flygisoft> får bli någon annan dag
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-18
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo jag märkte det... spelade lite själv och hamnarde i ett 2x2 spel där alla andra var sådana noobs att det var underhållande att se vad de pysslade med
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig du
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå det är fint det :)
<Flygisoft> själv då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kollar på vm-handboll
<Flygisoft> Bra grejer?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: funderar på om jag ska städa lite efter det för mina föräldrar kommer eventullet på besök imorgon men jag kanske räddas av att det ska bli snö och min morsa är lite nojjig med att köra bil när det är snöfall
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> vi leder ganska stort men börjar tappa fokus så det gäller för sverige att hålla ihop hela matchen
<Flygisoft> Jaså så illa
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir det någe CoH ikväll då? ;)
<Flygisoft> Tveksamt, men eventuellt :P
<Flygisoft> Eller jo jag har inte så mycket att göra ikväll tror jag
<Flygisoft> Ska redigera klart denna bild och sen kolla runt på lite studioblixt
<Philip5> handbollen slutar om en 30 min eller så. efter det är jag på hugget :)
<Philip5> ska du beställa studioblixt? blir det en godox qt?
<Philip5> jag har quantuum R+300 och R+600 studioblixtar och köpte dem mest för att de har batteripacks som man kan köra på om man vill så man kan ta med sig dem där man inte har kontakt
<Philip5> batterierna är väl kanske inte de kraftigaste. klarar kanske 100 blixtar på full kraft
<Flygisoft> Hade tänkt beställa en, ja jag funderar på det men funderar om dom är värd pengarna finns ju billigare grejer men vet inte om det är dumt att snåla in på det kanske
<Flygisoft> Funkar dom bra tycker du?
<Philip5> bra att ha ändå ibland
<Philip5> jo de funkar bra
<Philip5> skulle nog kanske satsa på godox qt idag om jag köpte med batteripack till men totalt blir det nog ganska mycket dyrare
<Flygisoft> Batteripack lär ju kosta lite
<Philip5> för mig är viktigaste egenskapen faktiskt att de går att variera kraften i så många stopp som möjligt och att de är robusta
<Philip5> så klart vore det smidigt om man slapp reglera power på själva blixthuvudet
<Philip5> har man de i ett högt läge så är det meckigt att nå till huvudet för att ändra reglagen
<Flygisoft> Kan du reglera dina nuvarande mycket?
<Philip5> 1/1-1/64
<Philip5> nä till 1/32 är de visst
<Philip5> de har också flash för powerdump när man går ner mycket vilket vissa dyrare inte har utan som cirkulerar överskottspower men det stör ofta inte så mycket kan jag tycka
<Philip5> kör man med batteri så slösar det ju power förstås när man går ner flera steg
<Flygisoft> Ja det är inte helt lätt att välja, speciellt när jag inte riktigt vet helt hundra vad jag är ute efter
<Philip5> svåraste när jag köpte är att veta hur mycket power man behöver köpa
<Philip5> och svaret på det hänger ju ihop med vilken typ av foto man kommer använde den för. vilka fstop man tror man kommer ligga på och hur nära man brukar vilja ha modell mot ljuskälla
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> stora ljusformare äter ju också mycket mer ljus än mindre så det är ju också den del att tänka på vilka man tror sig köra med
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har ju märkt det, får ju köra full effekt på min speedlight ibland
<Philip5> även om en speedlight kan ha samma GN-värde som en studioblixt så är det ändå stor skillnad på volymen som den kan hålla det GN-värdet över. speedlighten håller oftast det värdet över en mindre yta så det är inte bara att jämföra rakt av med de specarna
<Flygisoft> Ne visst är det så
<Philip5> därför det är bra med studioblixtar som kan vridas ner många stopp så de kan användas för mer olika saker
<Philip5> profoto har ju 10-stop på sina och bara det gör dem ju lite läckra men de kostar ju galet mycket
<Philip5> godox qt har väl 8-stop och det är ju bra för det priset om man ser på den funktionen i sig
<Flygisoft> Ja helt klart, är ju bra mycket mer om man kollar mot billigare alternativ
<Philip5> många har ju bara ju bara 3-4 stopp vilket är ganska begränsat
<Philip5> 4 stop är minimum kan jag tycka
<Flygisoft> "Output from full power (1/1) to 1/128 in 50 steps (5.0-10.0)"
<Flygisoft> Så det är väl bara 5 steg då?
<Philip5> jo men 5 steg är ganska mycket i studioblixtvärlden
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Philip5> synd att man inte kan köpa einstein-blixtar i europa längre. de verkar ju rätt vettiga och bra men neckdelen är att de har helt egna fästen och måste använda deras ljusformare så klart
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> "Power adjusts from 1/1 to 1/64 in 50 steps (5.0-10.0)" GT serien
<Flygisoft> Så går ju inte trycka ner fullt lika mycket
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var ju 8 steg på QT, vet inte hur jag fick 1/1 till 1/128 till 5 men
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> qt har nog det mesta man kan få för en blixt man har råd med
<Flygisoft> Känns som så
<Flygisoft> Tänkte jag ska börja med en så får man utgå från det
<Philip5> 3 studioblixtar kommer man sedan rätt långt med
<Philip5> en är bra att börja med
<Philip5> då får man mer känsla för vad man behöver i nästa. mer av samma eller mer eller mindre kraft
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Flygisoft> För ska man köpa 3st QT direkt blir det ju närmare 9k man får lägga ut
<Philip5> jo men det är väl fickpengar för en tät kille i it-branschen som du ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> tror jag gav runt 2500 kr/st för mina eller lite mer
<Flygisoft> Jaså så pass ändå
<Flygisoft> Såg att Quantuum DP-300 var rea på cyberphoto nu
<Philip5> jo men det var väl 2 år sedan
<Philip5> kaffebrus säljer ju samma blixtar under namnet mettle
<Flygisoft> Haha jaså
<Philip5> vet inte vad som är originalnamnet egentligen
<Flygisoft> Helvete vad lightroom ska lagga
<Philip5> ibland så
<Flygisoft> Blir det lite mycket spot removal och brushes så
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag brukar göra sånt i PS därför
<Flygisoft> Ja jag blir ju tokig på det här
<Philip5> i lighroom gör jag mest färger
<Philip5> och exponeringsvärden
<Flygisoft> Dom säger ju att lightroom 6 ska bli mycket snabbare så vi får väl se
<Philip5> vad kör du nu?
<Flygisoft> 5.6
<Philip5> jag kör 5.7.1 men det är nog rätt lika på den punkten
<Flygisoft> Skulle tro det
<Flygisoft> Om ryktena stämmer så kanske LR 6 kommer i mars, vad tror vi om det då
<Philip5> beror mest på vad de slänger in det.
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> sedan tycker jag att PS är bättre på spot removal, cloning och sånt
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart bättre men LR brukar ofta funka ganska bra
<Philip5> jo för lite enklare grejer
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Flygisoft> Men börjar ju fundera på att gå över till PS snart för jag orkar inte jobba i detta lagg
<Flygisoft> Har ju inget lagg alls i PS tycker jag
<Philip5> skulle också vilja se lite bättre verktyg för masker i lightroom
<Flygisoft> Ja är en del saker man saknar där
